# Tire Pressure Apps



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone have any real world experience with the tire pressure apps that are out there? Basically these calculators work with rider weight or rider plus bicycle weight, tire size and width, and weight distribution between front and rear wheels.

Found there are several apps for IOS and Androde while there are calculator websites for Vittoria and Silca.


----------



## MDM (Jun 10, 2020)

GKSki said:


> Anyone have any real world experience with the tire pressure apps that are out there? Basically these calculators work with rider weight or rider plus bicycle weight, tire size and width, and weight distribution between front and rear wheels.
> 
> Found there are several apps for IOS and Androde while there are calculator websites for Vittoria and Silca.


There's an Excel spreadsheet out there that's based on the 15% tire drop criteria and testing that Frank Berto developed some years ago. That has worked pretty well for me for road and gravel bikes. My mountain bike pressures have been determined by trial and error.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

A website, not an app, this one is pretty good, has been around for quite some time and uses the 15% drop method:

Bicycle tire pressure calculator

Enter your numbers in the 2nd box and use 45%/55% weight distribution. 40%/60 will give you too much difference between front and rear pressures.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

GKSki said:


> Found there are several apps for IOS and Androde while there are calculator websites for Vittoria and Silca.


No app can tell you what the right tire pressure is for you. The depends on you, your bike, your tires, your roads, and your style of riding. They're all equally good at providing a starting point, but from there, you'll have to decide what's best for your individual priorities.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

The Vittoria app doesn't even allow for tire width. And it says at my weight I should run 130/135 psi on front/rear. :lol:

What I do run is 60/80 psi on 28mm tires.

I don't trust any app, other than taking the 15% drop method as a good starting suggestion. In fact it's what got me away from running hard-as-a-rock psi. My bike changed from a brick to a sports car.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bobf said:


> The Vittoria app doesn't even allow for tire width. And it says at my weight I should run 130/135 psi on front/rear. :lol:
> 
> What I do run is 60/80 psi on 28mm tires.
> 
> I don't trust any app, other than taking the 15% drop method as a good starting suggestion. In fact it's what got me away from running hard-as-a-rock psi. My bike changed from a brick to a sports car.


I agree that these are starting points and you need to tweak pressures to what works for you. The link I sent comes pretty close to what I use.

130/135??? That doesn't sound right unless you weigh north of 300lbs. :shocked:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

asgelle said:


> No app can tell you what the right tire pressure is for you. The depends on you, your bike, your tires, your roads, and your style of riding. They're all equally good at providing a starting point, but from there, you'll have to decide what's best for your individual priorities.


This is it. For "narrow" tires, start with 90 psi (6.2 bar) front and 100 psi (6.9 bar) rear. It will be too high unless your tires are very narrow or you are quite heavy. Drop the pressure a few psi and see how you like it. You'll probably end up closer to 80/90. For "wide" tires start with 70/80 and go from there. Usually lower is better but if you are not a careful rider and just can't seem to avoid pinch flat situations, you'll be at the higher end.

Whatever you do don't get sucked into the "feels faster" sensation you get from high pressures. The data do NOT support it. The "feels faster" mind set led us to 19 mm tires. Insanity.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Lombard said:


> 130/135??? That doesn't sound right unless you weigh north of 300lbs. :shocked:


Agreed. You'll have to try the app. I weigh 190 (86kg), and I entered a total weight of 95kg for me and my bike.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The calculator suggested 208psi. I'm no expert, but that seems a bit high to me...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bobf said:


> Agreed. You'll have to try the app. I weigh 190 (86kg), and I entered a total weight of 95kg for me and my bike.


OMG that app is beyond horrible.
There's not even an option for tire size. 130psi in a 23mm or a 28mm 

But what do ya expect. They can't even draw a bicycle correctly.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> Whatever you do don't get sucked into the "feels faster" sensation you get from high pressures. The data do NOT support it. The "feels faster" mind set led us to 19 mm tires. Insanity.


^This.^ A harsh ride will feel faster even though it isn't.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Opus51569 said:


> The calculator suggested 208psi. I'm no expert, but that seems a bit high to me...


I think I know what's going on here. Your app must be weight per tire. Take 55% and 45% of that weight and you will get what you should have in each tire...........roughly.

Again, this one is pretty good And again, use the *2nd* box:

Bicycle tire pressure calculator 

I use 75 front/90 rear in my 28mm tires. I could use less, but I'm lazy and only pump up once a week.


----------



## MDM (Jun 10, 2020)

What do you think about the Silca tire pressure calculator? I think it's based on a survey of what the pros use. The front tire pressure seems too high. I could also care less about what pressure the pros use.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MDM said:


> What do you think about the Silca tire pressure calculator?


It's a complete turd. One of the worst. Recommends 20psi over what I run.




> I think it's based on a survey of what the pros use.


The Silca Professional Pressure Calculator
Silca has spent the past few years amassing what is considered by most to be the largest collection of data in the world of tire size, pressure, rider weight, and course. From this data, the team at Silca has developed a tire pressure algorithm which fits more than 4000 optimal pressure data points from more than 100 athletes on more than 90 ProTour, Triathlon, CX and Gravel races worldwide.


What a completely ridiculous method to amass data. Cyclists are notorious for doing things based on habit or history, not based on what works best. And of course, almost ALL pros are riding tubulars. I don't give a $#it what pressure pros run their tubular tires.


----------



## MDM (Jun 10, 2020)

tlg said:


> It's a complete turd. One of the worst. Recommends 20psi over what I run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MDM said:


> What do you think about the Silca tire pressure calculator? I think it's based on a survey of what the pros use. The front tire pressure seems too high.


I used the simple version where you only enter weight and tire width and it's exactly what I would use IF riding on really good road surface.
I live in New England so in other words a tire pressure I only use once in a blue moon.

I don't know what road surface the simple version assumes but if "very good" the calculation seems good to me. But it's 10-15 too high compared to what I almost always go with.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

*more reasonable*

Just came across this web page with the "Zipp Tire Pressure Guide".

https://axs.sram.com/tirepressureguide

My results for front and rear (79/84 psi) are IMO too close together, but at least they are in the right ball park. 

I still like the 15% drop method with 60/40 weight distribution as the best starting point. YMMV.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe I'm too 'old school' but after a little bit of riding you know when a tire is inflated too much and feels harsh, and too little and squirms, no app needed. The right pressure is somewhere between the two, biased towards the harsh side if you're on pot-hole ridden roads like I am or on the softer side if you're on good roads or not in a paceline and have a good visual of any hazards.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Maybe I'm too 'old school' but after a little bit of riding you know when a tire is inflated too much and feels harsh, and too little and squirms, no app needed. The right pressure is somewhere between the two, biased towards the harsh side if you're on pot-hole ridden roads like I am or on the softer side if you're on good roads or not in a paceline and have a good visual of any hazards.


It's not "old school" to exercise simple common sense. Needing a tire pressure calculator is not far off needing an app to chose your socks.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> It's not "old school" to exercise simple common sense. Needing a tire pressure calculator is not far off needing an app to chose your socks.


I've been looking for one of those. Which app do you recommend for choosing socks?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> I've been looking for one of those. Which app do you recommend for choosing socks?


I've been looking for an app to find the best apps, but have yet to find one.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I've been looking for an app to find the best apps, but have yet to find one.


After a little bit of using, you know when an app is too extreme and feels OCD, and too inadequate and feels ADD, no app for app choice needed. The right app is somewhere between the two, biased towards the extreme side if you're on spam ridden sites like I am or on the inadequate side if you're on not so popular sites.


----------



## Johnamaro (Sep 16, 2020)

GKSki said:


> Anyone have any real world experience with the tire pressure apps that are out there? Basically these calculators work with rider weight or rider plus bicycle weight, tire size and width, and weight distribution between front and rear wheels.
> 
> Found there are several apps for IOS and Androde while there are calculator websites for Vittoria and Silca.


I have never used such an application but I would like to
Do you have a link to such an application?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Johnamaro said:


> I have never used such an application but I would like to
> Do you have a link to such an application?


I think the general consensus here is that they are all fairly ridiculous. But, there may be an app to show you just HOW ridiculous any specific app is....


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Do a search in the Apple or Google App stores for bicycle tire pressure. Silca.cc also has information. Still the consensus here points to trial and error being the best method.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I think the general consensus here is that they are all fairly ridiculous. But, there may be an app to show you just HOW ridiculous any specific app is....


I think there is an app that can remind us not to give a s**t.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Lombard said:


> I think there is an app that can remind us not to give a s**t.


Probably, but who would bother downloading it?


----------

